# نصيحة إلى كل أم !!!!!!



## alhor (29 مايو 2007)

:66:  نصيحة بالكشف على حاسة السمع لدى المواليد  :66:



 

طالبت كل من هيئة التأمينات الصحية ورابطة الكشف ووقاية الطفل المعاق في فرنسا بضرورة اخضاع المواليد حديثي الولادة للكشف المبكر على حاسة السمع في جميع مستشفيات الولادة الكائنة في المدن الفرنسية مثل بوردو وليل وليون ومارسيليا وباريس وتولوز.

وأوضح تقرير هيئة التأمينات الفرنسية والرابطة الفرنسية للكشف المبكر ووقاية الطفل المعاق أن الأبحاث أكدت ان هناك طفلا بين كل ألف طفل فرنسي يولد وهو يعاني من الاصابة بالصمم الوراثي الخلقي وهي اصابة خلقية يولد بها ويترتب عليها وقوع اضطرابات مهمة في التخاطب والتحدث فيما بعد.





وغالبا ما يتم الكشف عن تلك الاصابة في سن عامين ومن ثم فإن الكشف المبكر عن الاصابة سوف يحد كثيراً من الاثار المترتبة عليها.

وقد أعدت هيئة التأمينات الصحية والرابطة الفرنسية للكشف ووقاية الطفل المعاق برنامجا تجريبيا بهذا الصدد لكي يستفيد منه المواليد حديثى الولادة في فرنسا.


​


----------



## candy shop (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نصيحة إلى كل أم !!!!!!*

شكراا على موضوعك المفيد 

بس يا ترى ليه علاج وهو صغير

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا alhor​


----------



## أرزنا (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نصيحة إلى كل أم !!!!!!*

سلام المسيح: 
شكرا على النصيحة بس المشكلة حتى الآن ما في علاج أكيد


----------



## alhor (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نصيحة إلى كل أم !!!!!!*



:16_14_21:   شكراً ياكاندى   :16_14_21:

:16_14_21:  شكراً ياسليمان   :16_14_21:

:16_14_21:  الطب فى تقدم سريع أكثر مما نتصور وفى سبيله للعلاج  :16_14_21:

:16_14_21:  الرب يشفى أمرضنا ويحافظ على فلذات أكبدنا  :16_14_21:

:16_14_21:     تحياتى       :16_14_21:

:16_14_21:          :16_14_21:

:16_14_21:

​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نصيحة إلى كل أم !!!!!!*

الاخ الفاضل 
تحية طيبة وبعد


----------



## النهيسى (5 أغسطس 2008)

م*وضوع مفيد جميل خالص         شكرااااااااا*


----------



## النهيسى (7 أغسطس 2008)

alhor قال:


> :66:  نصيحة بالكشف على حاسة السمع لدى المواليد  :66:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*نصيحه حلووووووووووووه   شكرااا جداااااااا*


----------

